# Newbie project 4Runner



## AZguy (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys I just recently joined and will soon begin experimenting to see if I can figure out how to get some decent mileage out of my 04 4Runner. We do long range on and off-road trips a few times a year and right now we’re doing about 100 dollar a day just on fuel. My vehicle is a 04 4Runner with the 4.7 v8. I’m thinking about trying to use a motor to drive a sprocket type gear that i plan on sandwiching between the flanges on the output shaft of the trans. Obviously there is more to the plan but my ultimate goal would be to somehow squeeze 30 mpg on the highway stretches. 

From my research so far it sounds like it’s hardest to gain mileage on long stretches at highway speed so it’s not going to be easy and maybe impossible. I’ll be picking your brains when I can and hopefully contributing where I can also. I haven’t done and EV type projects before but I do mechanic work, fabrication and machining work also so hopefully I can get something figured out. 

I’ll throw up some more posts with more details soon, hopefullt see if you guys think I’m even on the right track.


----------



## AZguy (Jul 6, 2018)

Also just realized I posted this thread in the wrong section of the forum, not a great start haha. If someone can move it to the right section I’d appreciate it.


----------

